# Maxolen #20 EU Glass Cleaner



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

*WHAT IS IT?*

#20 EU Glass Cleaner - Glass Cleaner

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

Cleans Windows, Glass, Ceramics and other hard surfaces thoroughly without leaving streaks. Removes everyday grease & grime, smoke contamination. Simple to use with phenomenal results.

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

2004 Ford Mondeo TDCi - Drivers & Passengers front windows

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

Here is a picture of the sample as I recieved it:










I also used maxolens cloth pictured here during this review, which is being reviewed seperately as well (but it's a Very good cloth ). First impressions were good, and i was impressed with the sample bottles (the retail bottles are slightly different), but I liked how they didnt have overly fancy labels but contaned a lot of information about the product and what it contains. The smell of the product is much like a lot of other window cleaners, think of a winowlene like smell.

For this review I did two windows of my car, I did one window but couldnt get clean photos of the dirt, so I decided to include a second window in this review.

Here is a picture of the First window (I have got the camera to focus on the glass, so although the background is blurred, the defects should be in focus):










Here you can see the streaking which has been caused by putting the window down when dirty, so I was testing the cleaner to see if it could remove this common mark.

The product was sprayed liberally onto the inside and outside of the window, a quick picture of it in action:










I then took the nice green Lokate cloth (maxolens UK arm) and spread the cleaner around the window, then flipped to a dry part and removed the excess. after doing this I allow the product to flash off for a moment, before going back over the glass with a fresh cloth, to buff up and leave a shine, which left me with this:



















As you can see the marks have totally gone, and the window was indeed spotless.

As these pictures were not ideal, I proceeded to go over to the passenger side and repeat the exact same process over there, as some kind soul had leaned against the window with their elbow when it was part-way down, leaving a greasy mark, another common thing found on glass during cleaning:










Product applied:










And then buffed off as before:










No, the window is not down! :lol:

Very impressive cleaning ability I think you will agree, I'm confident it could remove even the most stubborn marks in a single pass, this product is also safe for use on tint film.

The smell of this product is not the nicest in the world, but its also not overly offensive either, and it does not linger in the car afterwards like other glass cleaners of the past, which is a big plus for me.

*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*

In short, Maxolens glass cleaner is excellent, it cut through the dirty marks and greasy prints on my window in the first pass, and buffed up to an excellent shine (although the pics might not reflect this fully due to low light levels).

At £5.95 for 500ml the price is pretty average, with both cheaper and more expensive cleaners on the market, but the quality of this product easily proves its worth in my opinion.

Thanks to Pat at Maxolen UK for supplying this product for reviewing.

Thanks for reading :thumb:


----------

